# old and new bbs



## AROMANO (Dec 27, 2005)

Was there an old bbs with posts? How do you acces those old posts if you are interested?

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## Dave M (Dec 27, 2005)

For access to the old BBS, see the "old bbs...."  "sticky" thread near the top of the list of topics for this BBS TUG forum.


----------

